# Best algae eater?



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got algae in my male guppy's tank, and it seems to be spreading quickly. What's the best fish to buy that will clear it up, and will get along with my guppies in a smallish tank? I can move it to a bigger tank after the algae's gone...


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Otocinclus, aka Otos are oyu best bet as they will stay small and 3-5 of them will eat a lot of algae. If you don't want another fish, amano shrimp or cherry red shrimp will eat a lof of algae also.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Oto's, oto's, oto's or maybe flying foxes.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Otos and farlowella catfish, snails or caridina family shrimp.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to take this list to my fish shop, to see if they can get any of them! I haven't seen any of them here before, and I've been told that they just don't import otos at all.... hrmph >.<

Will let you know of progress!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

leifthebunny said:


> farlowella catfish


For the 8 gallons tank?:shock:

Hollie, what is the size of the bigger tank?


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

The biggest one is 8g.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

definitely otos or cherry shrimp for an 8g tank. neither adds much bioload, but both are sensitive to water conditions.


----------

